# bsdconferences, youtube and no_flash alternative?



## gnemmi (Dec 5, 2008)

Now that we have www.youtube.com/bsdconferences, and thus, a reasonably real need for a native Flash plugin .. is there something like this Firefox script for konqueror (and under a BSD license ...) so we can get to see bsdconferences videos natively (no linux emulation, no flash plugin, etc, etc)??

I don't even have Firefox installed (and I ain't planning on installing it anytime soon...) .. so .. If you have run this script successfully, could you please comment?

Thanks


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Dec 6, 2008)

This is based on Greasemonkey, which intercepts page content before the browser delivers it and exposes the document via JavaScript for alteration. I don't know of anything similar for Konqueror.
There's always www/youtube_dl, but I wouldn't know of a way to seemingly integrate it.


----------



## gnemmi (Dec 6, 2008)

Hmmm ...So .. what do you think Mel ... are we stcuk until Adobe decides that wee are apt to access infromation they think it's appropriate for us to view?

Or should we start walking our own path and let us decide what we think is appropriate  for us to have acces to?

BTW Mel ... I really enjoy exchanging ideas with you ... honestly .. you keep this interesting and mentally challenging


----------



## vermaden (Dec 6, 2008)

You can also use *keepvid.com* or *downit.pl* services to get movie files from YT, but you can also use *Opera's Dragponfly* or *Firefox's FireBug* to extract direct link to the movie file.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2008)

i use *clive *to get youtube movies


----------



## Barnie (Dec 6, 2008)

LOL! bsd on youtube. absurd! To watch bsd-video:

shutdown bsd -> restart PC -> on dualboot-screen select WinXP -> start your favorite WinXP browser...

Why not place this videos in a mpeg format on a neutral ftp-server (like freebsd.org)???


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2008)

Barnie said:
			
		

> LOL! bsd on youtube. absurd! To watch bsd-video:
> 
> shutdown bsd -> restart PC -> on dualboot-screen select WinXP -> start your favorite WinXP browser...
> 
> Why not place this videos in a mpeg format on a neutral ftp-server (like freebsd.org)???



I agree. Everyone complain about flash and than they poste the movies on Youtube.

BTW, I use gnash and it works .


----------



## ale (Dec 6, 2008)

Barnie said:
			
		

> shutdown bsd -> restart PC -> on dualboot-screen select WinXP -> start your favorite WinXP browser...


I tried restarting but I can't find such option 

I watch at youtube video using linux-flashplugin-7+nspluginwrapper or youtube_dl.
Another option is wine+flash10+ff (or any othen win browser).


----------



## gx (Dec 6, 2008)

i use swfdec, swfdec-plugin to watch youtube movies


----------



## Djn (Dec 6, 2008)

Mh, swfdec seems to work. I had some redraw issues (grey box flickering over half the video frame), but that disappeared with the new youtube layout. As fixes go, that's rather random - but I'm not complaining.


----------



## gnemmi (Dec 8, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> i use *clive *to get youtube movies



You just hit the nail in the head .. 
Thanks killasmurf86, that's what I was looking for.

Regards


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Dec 8, 2008)

gnash works fine for me
mplayer works too, but i have problems with fullscreen 'cause of my video card

PS. if you want to use browser_plugins in firefox3 copy the ones you need from /usr/local
lib/browser_plugins to ~/.mozilla/plugins *or* /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins


----------



## rdivacky@ (Dec 16, 2008)

unfortunatelly swfdec dropped support for OSS audio in their 0.8 serie. If anyone want to work on that please contact me as I have done some work on that...


----------

